# I would like to learn how to watercolour, what do I need and where do I start?



## kiedisticelixer (Feb 24, 2015)

Im searching for the tools and materials to buy from Amazon. Any good starter sets or bundle I should look at?

i.e. What brushes do I need? What kind of paper do I need to buy? What else do I need?

Thank you. I'm really inspired, can't wait!

Products Im looking at:
Paint: 
http://www.amazon.com/Reeves-Assorted-12-Milliliter-Watercolor-18-Pack/dp/B0019IP11A/
Paper: 
http://www.amazon.com/Bee-Paper-Watercolor-9-Inch-12-Inch/dp/B004KPLLF4/
Brushes:
http://www.amazon.com/Grace-Art-Water-Color-WS12/dp/B00I3S2WF2/ref=pd_bxgy_ac_img_z
A palette something like this (having separated places to mix the colours is a plus, right? I'm really goofy!)
http://www.amazon.com/Yooway-Displa...ffice-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1424813150&sr=1-72

And what do you think of a set like this? Anything important missing?

http://www.amazon.com/Art-Watercolo...office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1424813261&sr=1-2


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

This kit is what was supplied in my W/C class, I still use most of it. http://www.michaels.com/winsor-newton-cotman-watercolor-palette-set/10019904.html#start=8

You can get a discount coupon from Micheal's for up to 40% off. If you go cheap you will be disappointed Plan on spending about $100


----------



## kiedisticelixer (Feb 24, 2015)

What do you think of purchasing waterbrushes and very basic watercolors along with washable pencils (24 pencils okay?) like in this video?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRrx51eNv5c

It looks SO neat!


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

kiedisticelixer said:


> What do you think of purchasing waterbrushes and very basic watercolors along with washable pencils (24 pencils okay?) like in this video?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRrx51eNv5c
> 
> It looks SO neat!


Looks gimmicky to me, it doesn't look like watercolor. But YOU are the artist and it's your decision.


----------



## kiedisticelixer (Feb 24, 2015)

For other people who is troubled on what do you need, this video (although targeted towards painting on the fly) is pretty cool:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1Tc67R8a5M

I'm a bit confused on the watercolors: I see some in liquid form, others like this :
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001M6VMTY/ which are solid?
To those solid ones, you just add water once and they become thick like oils right? Or am I missing something?

Can waterbrushes be a replacement for brushes?


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Watercolor paint is not thick and it does not resemble oil paint. I prefer the ones from the tube. I use the Cotman brand made by Windsor and Newton. Soft brushes are best for watercolor.


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

I haven't used the dry paint I like the Cottmann and it lasts forever, I still have some from my first term 2 years ago. I also like using a palette with a lid it keeps the paint from drying out too much between uses.


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

On your original list everything but the palette look good for the price.

I would go for a palette with more places to put the paint and more area to mix. I can't see wanting to hold the thing in your hand for watercolor painting, like that one looks like it's designed for.

Once you've used up the paper or the paint, you can look for something better. If you don't like the brushes, you can get better ones too. I can't see starting out with brushes that cost $40 each.


----------

